# The Big Lebowski



## TeenageAngst (Sep 17, 2012)

To prevent getting myself in further trouble I decided it might be best if I just make one big topic where one can sling around Big Lebowski quotes to and fro without regard. This movie has a special place in my heart as well as my best friend's. We also share the exquisite point of view of having never sat through the entire movie sober in spite of having seen in numerous times. For this reason both our recollections of the ending are kind of spotty at best. I'm not even sure he knows how it ends to be honest, and all I remember is "goldbricker" and "Here we are, it's Shabbos..." and the rest is kinda fuzzy.

Anyone seen this movie sober?


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ive seen it once or twice... It was good, but not great. "Steve Buscemi" was pretty good.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I have. And you should try to because the ending gets pretty funny.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. Sober, as I don't drink.

It's definitely cult material and not for everyone's taste. It's one of those movies that when someone you know is good at imitating and quoting, said person will make the movie seem more hilarious than what it really is. I rented it because that friend made it sound like if the thing was as funny as _Airplane!_.

So, after watching the movie, me and a couple of friends wanted to tell that friend that glorified this thing to go to hell. 

Wasn't the worst movie I've seen, but I don't see all the hype about it. At least I can tell people that I saw it. Sadly, it felt like a wasted Saturday night.


Oh, and that memorable quote?

*SHUT THE F*CK UP, DONNIE!!*


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 17, 2012)

Son, this is what happens when you *FUCK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!!!* (start at 2:11)
[video=youtube_share;qGYiL-pgkOs]http://youtu.be/qGYiL-pgkOs?t=2m11s[/video]

I love to channel Walter with friends.  Always leads to hilarity.  Love it.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 17, 2012)

The thing about The Big Lebowski is that the absurdity is perfectly paired with the spot-on representation. Everything in TBL is preeeetty much exactly how LA operated in 1991. There's of course the religious and idiological parallels, and the quotes that if you think about them are just so absurd.

"I don't blame anyone for the loss of my legs, some chinaman took them from me in Korea, but I went out an achieved anyway!"

When the Dude got that nasty crack on the jaw he was listening to a bowling tournament on his walkman from the 1980s.

Stuff like that, little details that make the whole thing perfect.


----------



## Zoetrope (Sep 18, 2012)

Did not expect to see this thread. Clearly there are no animal people in this movie and it has no place here! :v Twas a good movie, it has been a long time since I've seen it however.

If you are keen on two minutes of cursing, enjoy the f-ing short version:

[video=youtube;1jRhgNp-fNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jRhgNp-fNc[/video]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 18, 2012)

I have never had a negative response whenever I say, "Fuck it, dude, let's go bowling." This is true regardless of whether or not the person has actually seen the movie.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 18, 2012)

I regret that the first time I saw this movie was only about two months ago, but it was a damn funny movie. Not the best, as I'm shocked that it has such a cult following. But John Goodman was hilarious, and I lost my marbles when that drill sargent-like town manager threw a coffee mug at Jeff Bridges and yelled "Stay out of my beach community, Lebowski!!" 

And I just hate The Eagles, man.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course, seeing the movie just once will forever change your view of Bob Dylan.

[video=youtube_share;eKeUIuAvD94]http://youtu.be/eKeUIuAvD94[/video]


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 20, 2012)

You're obviously not a golfer


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 24, 2012)

So I've decided to make a Dude costume for halloween. Never one to do things half-assed, I realized I have an old zip-up sweater at home. My dad also owns several ancient bathrobes, one of which I seem to remember being both brown and looking like it's seen better days. He also inexplicably owns a bowling ball with a leather carrying bag, and old walkman with 90s headphones, and IIRC oversized v-neck undershirts.

Adding to this the fact there's a Goodwill within walking distance of my apartment, there's an 80% chance they will have some form of Creedence tapes in stock as well as any shorts or pants I may need. I'll have to get a cheap pair of sunglasses and a wig though. I'll be sure to pay for several trivial purchases on campus with my checkbook.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm actually wearing my Mark it Zero shirt today. Lulz


----------

